# So long thunderbolt



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

It been a wild ride to be on the HTC Droid Incredible and on the HTC Thunderbolt, but I really don't see any new update for the T-bolt. I know we all been waiting on the ICS for it but were in August now it been a while for it update.. but don't get me wrong, I love the thunderbolt. I might just put it back in the box and let it rest. I had gone and got the GNEXUS, which I might love since it ICS and jelly bean installed ... but the only negative feed back about the Nexus there is no SD card slot even tho it is a 32GB. but knowing me I like alot of memory







. but I will still be on the watch on the thunderbolt and answer any new android user question on the thunderbolt if they need any help or any question ask.

Sent from my IF IM DEAD THEN WHY AM I HERE using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

See you around bud, enjoy your new phone.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

See you on the other side. Since I've switched I haven't looked back. I did not like that phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

now you have to change your handle to " Texas-nexus" it has a nice ring to it.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

My TBolt broke while hiking in the Grand Canyon. It was the best thing that ever happened to me. Switching to the Galaxy Nexus was a godsend. Never again going away from Nexus.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

rester555 said:


> My TBolt broke while hiking in the Grand Canyon. It was the best thing that ever happened to me. Switching to the Galaxy Nexus was a godsend. Never again going away from Nexus.


So, the nexus is Chuck Norris approved? Lol (not a dig, cool pic)

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

What would chuck need with a nexus. If he wants to talk to someone he just yells. No matter where in the universe that person is.


----------



## RoWilJr (Jul 7, 2012)

Chuck Norris's T-Bolt would have BROKEN the Grand Canyon...

Sent from my HTC T-Bolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## underwaterjr (Aug 5, 2011)

Chuck Norris doesn't tea bag someone...he potato sacks them. Sorry could help myself.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

Chuck Norris' t-bolt has jellybean with working data.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

No more Chuck Norris please! lol just sayin









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Chuck Norris has an iPhone running key lime pie.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Look what I started... lol

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> Look what I started... lol
> 
> *Thunderbolt 4G*


LMAO! !

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

heath2805 said:


> No more Chuck Norris please! lol just sayin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chuck Norris decides when you've had enough Chuck Norris.


----------



## underwaterjr (Aug 5, 2011)

Chuck Norris counted to infinity...twice.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> Look what I started... lol
> 
> *Thunderbolt 4G*


What you started? Chuck willed it lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

